# Cheating overseas hub



## Jam Gonzales (Feb 15, 2012)

My husband has been working overseas for sometime now. last january I felt an urge to check on his email and fb messages (which I do not usually do). I found out he is rekindling the flame with his high shool girlfriend. They are now exchanging text messages, and is planning to meet when he comes home this april. 

I wanted to confront him now, but I want to see his face when I do this. It is killing me to wait another month and a half to wait for his arrival. what should i do? We will be celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary in April.

help help help!!!!!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My smart ass response was simply "well, cancel your anniversary plans...". But more seriously, you have time to decide what you want to do, and get everything set up. Take some time to do that. Do you want to try to work things out with him, or is this a hanging offense? If its the former, it will obviously depend on his willingness to work with you, but you can dig into the infidelity forum and have your boundaries all ready for when you see him. If its the latter, you can start separating your finances and get a lawyer lined up.

I would think things will still be too raw and fresh to see this time as being to your advantage, but use it. Be prepared, so when he walks off that plane, you can hit him like a wrecking ball.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

When he was away, were you guys being "intimate"? If you were, then there is no escuse. If not, well, you have your answer why she lured him away.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

If you already have the proof, there's no need to wait.

If you're interested in reconciliation, the longer you wait to confront him and end his affair, the greater the risk that he will be deeper in the fog and reluctant to end it.

If you intend to divorce, then go ahead and get the ball rolling. It may take a lawyer a few weeks to get things sorted out, so you could always hit him with papers at the airport. I bet he would make a face at that.

Good luck.


----------

